# Digitrax DT400 throttle not responding



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

It's been a few years since I've had my Digitrax Chief out of the box, but the last time I used it, it worked just fine. Tonight, when I powered it up, the DT400 throttle, flashes between these two lines: DT400 V 1D, and Pwr 12.1V. The very top line is all lit up, and the very bottom line shows 000000206. Any ideas?

By the way, it also does the same thing with my DT300 throttle, and there are fresh batteries in the Chief.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry I have never heard of that. Call digatrax in the morning.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow, it is 22:00 on Sunday night, and I already have an answer from Digitrax, now that is customer service. Anyway, there are failing capacitors on the DT400, and they will have to be replaced.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know. Sometime people come on here and never let us know how it turned out.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

They do have a $25 trade in to upgrade to the 402. That is what I did.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

What is the difference between the DT400, and the DT402?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

DT 402 lets you control 28 functions, as I recall.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

ncrc5315, Back up a min.
Didn't you state that it does the same thing with the DT300?
If that's the case then the problem is in the control unit not the throttle.
Or did you have both connected when you made that assumption?


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

NIMT said:


> ncrc5315, Back up a min.
> Didn't you state that it does the same thing with the DT300?
> If that's the case then the problem is in the control unit not the throttle.
> Or did you have both connected when you made that assumption?


Yeah, I got to wondering about that as well, I'm shipping the command station, and the two throttles back to Digitrax, when I find out what is wrong, I will let everyone know. While I'm at it, I'm going to have the DT400 upgraded to a DT402R.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I got the DCS100, DT300, and the DT400 back from Digitrax today. They replaced the capacitors in both the DT300, and DT400. While they had it, I had them upgrade the DT400, to a DT402R. They also upgraded the CPU in the DCS100 as well.


----------

